# Bullied female German Ram



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out exactly what to do with my German Ram situation. I have a female ram that is being bullied by the male. I've put her up for trade and/or sale, but while I wait for that to happen, I thought I'd explore other options (in case she doesn't trade or sell or I decide to keep her).

Would adding another female help the situation or only make it worse? What about adding another male to give the existing male someone else to chase instead? Any other suggestions other than getting rid of the existing female and getting a new one?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Muscle said:


> I'm trying to figure out exactly what to do with my German Ram situation. I have a female ram that is being bullied by the male. I've put her up for trade and/or sale, but while I wait for that to happen, I thought I'd explore other options (in case she doesn't trade or sell or I decide to keep her).
> 
> Would adding another female help the situation or only make it worse? What about adding another male to give the existing male someone else to chase instead? Any other suggestions other than getting rid of the existing female and getting a new one?
> 
> ...


all 3 ideas are bad.

The only thing you could do is to remove the male, fatten the female up, reorganize the tank so it is not recognizable, then put the male back. If that doesn't work you need to replace one of them.

Some fish hate eachother. Just like some people.

"She's really hot but she's an insufferable B****"
You know?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It is really as simple as Pablo states. There has been multiple threads on this forum regarding the same issue too - try doing a search and you may find some other suggestions, but I think they are all in line with what Pablo has said.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I had a Male and wanted to get him a mating female. So I went out and got 2 females and watched as they grew to see which one he took to.

Well it wasn't long until the female he took to was literally trying tear the fins of of the other female. 

This ended up stressing out all fish concerned because the male would always be getting in between them to stop the fighting.

I was trying to cycle another tank to get the other female in there before the other one killed her and I got it out in time, however, and I can't be positive about this, the male was so stressed form this situation that he got HITH and died within 3 days of me removing her... 

Now I've got 2 females. One in each tank, eyeballing each other from across the room... 

I suggest you try a different female. If you'd like to trade females with me then PM and maybe we can arrange something, I live in south Etobicoke off Parklawn.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm in the process of trying the "remove male temporarily" idea. If that doesn't work though, then yes, I might take you up on the offer of trading females. I will be in touch in the next few weeks depending on how things work out.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Harry Muscle said:


> I'm in the process of trying the "remove male temporarily" idea. If that doesn't work though, then yes, I might take you up on the offer of trading females. I will be in touch in the next few weeks depending on how things work out.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


I can take your girl if she is a blue ram (buy).
Let me know.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

lili said:


> I can take your girl if she is a blue ram (buy).
> Let me know.


Thanks. Give me a few days to see how the male behaves after being reintroduced into the tank and I'll let you know.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

